# OVERNIGHT AT OR NEAR CAEN FERRY PORT



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

I normally travel via P&O to Le-Havre and stop overnight in the Ferry Terminal car park. Can any member please let me know if this is possible at Caen or if not safe parking close by Aire or Site.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ENRY said:


> I normally travel via P&O to Le-Havre and stop overnight in the Ferry Terminal car park. Can any member please let me know if this is possible at Caen or if not safe parking close by Aire or Site.


hello Enry. We havent used this route for a few years now but we always used to stay in the carpark almost opposite where the ferry berths. I would assume you still can. As far as I remember there were toilets available all night.

Motorhomer


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi ENRY,

We used the car park at the port entrance at Ouistreham (Caen) just a few weeks ago. No problems. There are always a few MHs parked on it. 

If you don't fancy that, the aire is only a couple of hundred metres away (sort of double back on yourself as you come out of the ferry port).

There is a site just off the first big roundabout as you leave Ouistreham, but probably more trouble than its worth for a quick overnight stop.

Raymond


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have travelled the Caen / Portsmouth route a few times & have stayed in the campsite nearby, on the carpark prior to the port entrance, the aire & the carpark opposite the Casino.

The campsite is not worth bothering with, the carpark near the port can be noisy so we would opt for the aire or the carpark near to the casino, although not on a Friday or Saturday night when this can be busy until the early hours.

The carpark opposite the casino has the advantage of being at the end of the shopping street in the town.

In February we had a couple of neighbours on the aire, in September we couldnt get on - too busy. 

Hope this helps.

J & J


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

We agree with BillyM, the campsite is abysmal to say the least. We always stop over night in the ferry entrance area, away from the lanes. we've done this loads of times and yes it can get a little noisy but with the help of Captain Morgan or Mr. Gordon we usually sleep well.
Happy Camping
Pete and Jackie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi enry and welcome to mhf;

No probs parking at the docks.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=117

If theres no room left there then theres a lovely little aire just up the road at Colleville-Montgomery......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=116

pete.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

*Parking at Ferryport*

Two or three years ago we parked in the car park with the intention of leaving early the next morning before the early morning ferry docked. Although neither of us are deep sleepers we awoke at about 7am to see the last of the lorries off the Ferry and on the road. So it can't be too noisy. Also the restaurant just near the Port building the "Miramar" is open late so is usually our first meal in France when using that crossing.


----------



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Parking at Ferryport*



Suenliam said:


> Two or three years ago we parked in the car park with the intention of leaving early the next morning before the early morning ferry docked. Although neither of us are deep sleepers we awoke at about 7am to see the last of the lorries off the Ferry and on the road. So it can't be too noisy. Also the restaurant just near the Port building the "Miramar" is open late so is usually our first meal in France when using that crossing.


THANKS FOR THE INFO

REGARDS ENRY


----------



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

MOTORHOMER said:


> ENRY said:
> 
> 
> > I normally travel via P&O to Le-Havre and stop overnight in the Ferry Terminal car park. Can any member please let me know if this is possible at Caen or if not safe parking close by Aire or Site.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO REGARDS ENRY


----------



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

MOTORHOMER said:


> ENRY said:
> 
> 
> > I normally travel via P&O to Le-Havre and stop overnight in the Ferry Terminal car park. Can any member please let me know if this is possible at Caen or if not safe parking close by Aire or Site.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO REGARDS ENRY


----------



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Parking at Ferryport*



Suenliam said:


> Two or three years ago we parked in the car park with the intention of leaving early the next morning before the early morning ferry docked. Although neither of us are deep sleepers we awoke at about 7am to see the last of the lorries off the Ferry and on the road. So it can't be too noisy. Also the restaurant just near the Port building the "Miramar" is open late so is usually our first meal in France when using that crossing.


THANK FOR THE INFO REGARDS ENRY


----------

